# Drama Club anyone?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone interested in starting a drama club (and I don't mean a drama queen club 

My recent post of book/supper/wine club is having a HUGE response  so maybe there are amateur actors who want to start a drama club. If we have a good group, I can look into venues for the performance etc if it gets that far


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You don't need to start a group, you can join this one  http://www.dubaidramagroup.com/

It's been around for years. Also, if you use google, you will find there are already a number of organizations in existence that may have some of the kinds of groups you are looking for.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We sure do have lots of posters leaving us lately....


----------

